# Kodiak Hybrid



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Got bit by the camping bug, so started shopping. Found this one online in Seguin. Took a drive out to look at it, and made a deal on it. It's just what we were looking for. Something easy to pull but still plenty of space for our small family. Can't wait for our first trip in it. Probably gonna break it in at Brazos Bend.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice! What does it weigh and what's to be your tow?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

driftwood2 said:


> Nice! What does it weigh and what's to be your tow?


3500 lbs. The trailer is 20' long, with 2 queen beds that fold out the ends. I have a Suburban and a Tacoma. Either one will haul it around just fine.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice trailer. Thinking about getting into at travel trailer and this would fit our neeeds as well. Congrats!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Having a great time with this camper. Taking the family for a weekend at Lake Somerville on Friday.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

We just got back from there had a great time. We stayed at Overlook spot 109.
Lots of shade all day in this spot. Where you camping?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Birch Creek


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

LOVE your hybrid---wife and I have been looking for awhile now and can't decide between pop up or hybrid...I drive a v6 4runner and don't wanna kill it.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice rig ,we downsized last year to a 25' we just wanted to camp again instead of hauling a castle around and we love it


----------

